# Geizhals - Bundestrojaner?!



## FreeRyder|44 (1. April 2012)

Hallo, 
als ich grade die Geizhalsseite aufgerufen habe erschien mir diese Meldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll das denn?


----------



## Professor Frink (1. April 2012)

Guck am besten mal aufs Datum


----------



## i.neT' (1. April 2012)

Das ist ein Aprilscherz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2012)

Man sagt an diesem Tag zweimal den Monat, es ist nicht März, März oder Mai, Mai. Na kommt Licht ins Dunkel.
Ein Blick in die Aprilscherzliste würde auch helfen


----------



## K3n$! (1. April 2012)

Aber ne gute von den Geizhals Leuten 
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie viele Leute darauf reinfallen


----------



## Pokerclock (1. April 2012)

Das übliche am 01.04

-CLOSED-


----------

